# لأول مرة في العالم العربي موقع مجاني متخصص بتعليم تصميم وحساب كميات الطرق باستخدام AutoCAD Civil 3D



## الكثافه (9 فبراير 2011)

:77:لأول مرة في العالم العربي:77:​ 
موقع متخصص بتعليم تصميم وحساب كميات
الطرق باستخدام AutoCAD Civil 3D
مجاناً
هدية لأعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب
من الكثافة الهندسية​ 
http://www.rho-eng.com/Tutorials​


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ المهندس محمد الصمادي وشكرا جزيلا لكل العاملين ب roho engineering 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا .وجزاك الله .خير الجزاء


----------



## garary (9 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafammy (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهزوه (10 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لكم م. محمد الصمادي أنت تغدق علينا بالعطايا بارك الله بأصلك الطيب لما تقدمه من علم ينفع المهندسين
جزاك الله المولى كل خير و جعله رصيداً في حسناتك في الأخرة


----------



## roroj (10 فبراير 2011)

thxxxx


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخراً للامة


----------



## محمد العويري (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bilal2800 (10 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## علي فؤاد (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## اوكستين (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك جزيلا اخى المهندس ايمن قنديل


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (13 فبراير 2011)

لا توجد كلمه شكر تعادل ما قمت به من مجهود


----------



## ramb (13 فبراير 2011)

برك الله فيكم


----------



## أسماء الكون (12 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور أخي


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (12 مارس 2011)

والله اضافه رائعه وممتازه


----------



## لهون لهونى (12 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا اخي المهندس


----------



## عزت محروس (12 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## halima_ayyad (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elfaki (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## م قاسم محمد (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (20 مارس 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع بارك المولى فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alminha (21 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علاء يوسف (21 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (22 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 مارس 2011)

مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## تحسين العراقي 2011 (27 مارس 2011)

ادامك الله من اجل الخير وبارك في عمرك


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (28 مارس 2011)

انا من الاردن وارغب بأخذ دورة من مركزكم اذا تكرمتم بوضع عنوان المركز وشكرا على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## stormwater (15 أبريل 2011)

thanx alot abo 3ali


----------



## jamal_hammad (20 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيكي وفي امثالك الطبيبين


----------



## كبل (20 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخراً للامة*​


----------



## كبل (20 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده... سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## لهون لهونى (20 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس العزيز


----------



## مزن محمود (20 مايو 2011)

الف الف شكر و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## كبل (26 مايو 2011)

زادكم الله نورا على نوركم وبارك بكم وفبكم


----------



## كبل (26 مايو 2011)

مششششششششششششششكوور بارك الله فيك


----------



## الكثافه (26 مايو 2011)

follow us:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rho-Engineering/203157153055112


----------



## himaelnady (26 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hamdy khedawy (27 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

*شكـــــــــ وعرفان ـــــــــر*

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حماده السامولي (28 مايو 2011)

موقع جميل جزاك الله عنه خير الجزاء


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad abu al rob (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا للاستاذ الدكتور المهندس محمد الصمادي الي دائما بفاجأنا بأشياء مذهله


----------



## حذاري أشغال (11 يونيو 2011)

جاري التصفح


----------



## اوكستين (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهير حيدر (18 يوليو 2011)

من لم يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله... فشكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم... ونحمده تعالى على كل شيء وفي كل زمان ومكان.


----------



## حيدر كاضم (21 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع


----------



## كبل (21 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر 
*شكرا .وجزاك الله .خير الجزاء*​


----------



## Mrsimo (28 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## اسامة السقاف (28 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله الف خــــــير*​


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (29 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (29 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا .وجزاك الله .خير الجزاء*​


----------



## عرفه السيد (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mostafa afify (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hk_shahin (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شکرا


----------



## shwan (15 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخى الكريم موضوع رائع و موقع اكثر من رائع شكرا الف مرة


----------



## hiwa karim (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاك اللة


----------



## علي سليم متولي (16 فبراير 2013)

مشششششششششكور


----------

